# HP Omen 25 - 169€ - Kaufempfehlung?



## McClane64 (4. Juni 2018)

*HP Omen 25 - 169€ - Kaufempfehlung?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutze derzeit einen 24" locker 7 Jahre alten Full-HD Monitor von Acer. Da mir das Dauer-Gebrumme auf die Nerven geht suche ich einen neuen Monitor.

Da ich hauptsächlich nur WoW, Overwatch, Planet Coaster und so zocke, brauche ich keinen Mega High-End Monitor. Full-HD reicht mir, 144Hz sollten es schon sein.

Nun hat NBB den HP Omen 25 für 169€ im Angebot.

Reicht der für meine Zwecke oder würdet ihr mir einen anderen Monitor empfehlen? Mehr als 200€ wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben.

Als Grafikkarte kommt eine GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming X 6GB zum Einsatz,

Danke für eure Meinung / Tipps!


----------



## Torben456 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: HP Omen 25 - 169€ - Kaufempfehlung?*

Ist halt ein Standard TN 144HZ FHD Monitor, kann man für den Preis auf jeden Fall nehmen, machste nichts falsch mit. 

Alter nativ ist gerade auch folgender Monitor im Angebot, bietet das selbe Panel -> Acer XF240H 61 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## McClane64 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: HP Omen 25 - 169€ - Kaufempfehlung?*

Danke für dein Feedback.

Ich habe nun auf diversen Seiten gelesen, dass der Monitor Probleme mit Nvidia Grafikkarten hat. Super viele haben wohl Frame Skipping Probleme. Daher nehme ich wohl doch Abstand vom Kauf.


----------



## McClane64 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: HP Omen 25 - 169€ - Kaufempfehlung?*

Da ich mich gegen den Omen entschieden habe, geht die Suche weiter. Mein Anforderungsprofil und meine Grafikkarte steht im Eingangspost. 

Welchen Monitor würdet ihr empfehlen? Würde durchaus auch 250€ ausgeben, wenn ich dafür eine deutlich bessere Leistung bekomme. Mir kommt es nicht auf 20€ an, wenn die Leistung stimmt. 

Nur Curves sollte es nach Möglichkeit nicht sein. Habe einen Curved Fernseher und ständig spiegelt sich alles so nervig.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: HP Omen 25 - 169€ - Kaufempfehlung?*

Wenn es spiegelt, liegt es an der (schlechten) Beschichtung. Bei TVs ist curved auch Quark, bei Monitoren sitzt man ja idR frontal davor, da kann es schon Sinn ergeben.

Meine (einzige) Empfehlung in der Preisklasse ist immer der Samsung C24FG70, 23.5" (LC24FG70FQUXEN) bzw. der FG73 mit anderem Standfuß. Ist das einzige VA-Panel mit 144 Hz in dem Preisbereich - da gibt es nix vergleichbares.


----------



## McClane64 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: HP Omen 25 - 169€ - Kaufempfehlung?*

Vielen Dank Manu. Den hatte ich mir auch schon angesehen, die vielen 1 Sterne Bewertungen bei Amazon haben mich aber verunsichert. 

Hatte mir jetzt mal den BenQ Zowie XL2411 angeschaut, der hat aber nur ein TN Panel. 

Werde mir den Samsung noch mal intensiver anschauen. Wie ist denn die Meinung zum BenQ?


----------



## Torben456 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: HP Omen 25 - 169€ - Kaufempfehlung?*

Beim BenQ Zowie XL2411 bitte nur die "P" Variante mit DisplayPort kaufen, falls es so weit kommt. 

https://www.amazon.de/BenQ-ZOWIE-XL2411P-Sports-Monitor/dp/B075JGL4WV


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: HP Omen 25 - 169€ - Kaufempfehlung?*

Von der Bildqualität her kann keiner der üblichen 24" 144Hz TN mit dem Samsung mithalten.
Die TN Monitore sind schneller, dass ist da der einzige Vorteil.
Ob man das aber merkt, kommt immer auf den Nutzer an.


----------



## McClane64 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: HP Omen 25 - 169€ - Kaufempfehlung?*

Habe mich nun intensiver mit dem Samsung beschäftigt. Das Gerät ist eigentlich überall gut getestet und scheint echt ein gutes Preis- Leistungsverhältnis zu haben. Die vielen schlechten Amazon Bewertungen verunsichern mich nur nach wir vor etwas. Es scheint schon einen nicht unerheblichen Teil von Kunden zu geben die Probleme mit dem Gerät haben.


----------



## Sky_Blader (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: HP Omen 25 - 169€ - Kaufempfehlung?*

Hey klinke mich mal eben ein, habe nämlich den Samsung vor kurzem bestellt. Der lässt jedoch noch etwas auf sich warten. Ich würde ihn auch als Gaming Monitor nutzen. Sind Curved-Monitore dazu denn gut geeignet? Habe bis jetzt gehört, dass es nicht immer so sei, deshalb wollte ich hier nochmal nachgefragt haben. Habe den bei Otto für ca 160 Euro gesichtet. 
Wie ist der übrigens im Vergleich zu dem hier: iiyama G-MASTER Black Hawk G2530HSU-B1 62,23 cm Gaming: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor ?

MfG Sky


----------

